# NOT SAVED! Philadelphia, PA-Queenie, F Adult



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/715925267.html


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: please?? this p.a. is breaking my heart...*


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: please?? this p.a. is breaking my heart...*

thank you she looks like my beloved Roscoe saved from bulrington..R.I.P..my wonderful boy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: please?? this p.a. is breaking my heart...*

BUMP

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=710224&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Wed Jun 11, 2008 8:00 am (PDT) Queeny is another owner surrender. She is about 10. She is very sad
and depressed since she got to the shelter. She is calm, walks great
on a leash, and is just overwhelmed and very confused as to why she is
there. I've been waiting/hoping for a rescue to take her, but it's
been at least 2 weeks. She will keep getting passed over by adopters,
since she's old. The shelter is completely full, and they are euthing
healthy animals because the intake rate is so high, and I'm worried
about her chances.
You can email me directly, or [email protected]. Thanks.

Photos:
http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/phillydogrescue/photos/view/3a0b?b=14
http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/phillydogrescue/photos/view/3a0b?b=15
http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/phillydogrescue/photos/view/3a0b?b=16 
_________________________


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

She's really depressed...

From: I VOLUNTEER FOR PAWS!
Date: Jun 11, 2008 11:48 PM
Queeny (A04847480) is a beautiful tan and black female German Shepherd 10 years old that was surrendered by her owners because they could no longer afford her. Queeney is a great girl- she is wonderful with people and an all around sweet, laidback girl. She is in great shape for her age, but would prefer to be out of the shelter and in a comfortable home.
If you can help Queeny, please VISIT the shelter ASAP!!!! 
111. W Hunting Park.
Ave
267-385-3800
www. myspace. com/ivolunteerforpaws


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Oh this poor girl - just wants a place to call home and some love


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

My heart IS breaking for her... Poor baby.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

This is EXTREMELY urgent! They have a young dog there that they just contacted rescue for and said they are so crowded they can't hold him until even Sunday (I will post if rescue can't take him)....so I would bet this girl has even less time!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

the person who knows her...from PACCA what is her prey drive if any?? this is a nice nice dog...please somebody


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*



> Originally Posted By: 9071the person who knows her...from PACCA what is her prey drive if any?? this is a nice nice dog...please somebody


 I'll send her a message and see, but if someone is able to call that might be quicker.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Bump for the senior in need of immediate help!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

BUMP


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

I just got this reply, but I am not sure if Ginger is the same dog.

"Thank you for your email. Ginger will be going to foster care with a fellow volunteer tonight! YAY!!!
"


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

IS SHE SAFE???


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

I think Ginger is a shepherd mix listed on their site. Let's assume Queenie is still urgent, but I will post if i hear more.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

"Queeny has a confirmed pick up for tonight at 6pm with one of our foster parents so she is safe!
-Natalie"


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Oh great thank you!!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Thank goodness!! These pictures of these seniors are killing me!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

PLEASE IS SHE SAFE


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

I;m trying to call to reconfirm..no luck


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Here's the response I got, "Opps so sorry. Ginger and queeny are both gsd's. They both are safe!!However, we have to other young gsd's at the shelter."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

is that TWO other GSD's? 

The rescue I belong to was only called on one young male that I know of...which I believe we found foster for. 

I'lll see what I can find out....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

okay, thank you! i replied and asked for thier pictures and she's at work but will forward the info later. Yes, two of them and they are pb


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Ok, here is the scoop I got from the rescue I belong to:

They did go last night and pull Lyle...a young male at the request of the shelter...as they are totally overwhelmed. He was already in the area they keep dogs to be put down. 

While they were there...the woman picking up Queenie was there. The shelter worker did point out the dog and say "that's Queenie". They say...after looking again at Queenie's pic this morning...that it didn't look like the same dog..but they can be wrong. They did not see a dark muzzle. Again, they said it was total bedlam down there...so they could be wrong. But if anyone can reconfirm that THIS dog...that we have posted HERE...is the same dog that was pulled out last night...that would be great. Don't want anyone falling through the cracks. 

They are pretty desperate right now at this shelter. The rescue felt sure that if there were another GSD there...they would have told them. But again...let's reconfirm...so no one falls through the cracks.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Thanks for the update - just wanted to check in and let you know that I did not get any other info, yet, but will post when I do.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

I just got an e-mail,

"Just received news that Queenie's foster mom can not keep Queenie and will be bringing her back to shelter. Do you know anyone that may be able to foster her?
"


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

I do not have any other details, but I will see if I can find out anything.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

"THey can contact [email protected] [email protected]
The foster mom's other foster dog, Luna, is not doing well Queeny and she does not feel comfortable having both plus her own animals and kids in the same house. "


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Bumping Queenie back up


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

BUMP!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: PHILLY,PA (PACCA) - 10 Y F-QUEENIE-DEPRESSED!*

Queenie needs help!


----------

